# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  جمع كردن فيلدها در اكسس

## rockboy_62

من ميخوام تو فرمم چند نوع فيلد از نوع number رو جمع بزنم.به صورتي كه وقتي فيلد مثلا 1 و 2 رو وارد كردند فرم من اتوماتيك عدد 3 رو تو فرمم وارد كنه.
در صورتي كه ممكنه يه توضيح كلي در مورد تابع جمع كردن بديد

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
دوست عزيز در مورد جمع فيلدها در فرم اگر جستجو مي كرديد اينجا متعدد بحث شده 
يك تكست باكس در فرمتون اضافه كنيد و در Control Source‌ اون عبارت زير رو بنويسيد :
=[Field1]+[Field2]

بجاي Field1,2‌ نام فيلدهاي خودتون رو جايگزين كنيد
به تصاوير توجه كنيد :

----------


## diyako

سلام ترو خدا من خیلی به این محتاجم ولی office 2007دارم چکار کنم

----------


## diyako

خیلی امتحان کردم فقط پیام error# میده تو رو خدا کمک!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

نمونه خود را اینجا بزارید تا دوستان روی نمونه براتون انجام بدن

اینجا هر سوال داشتید اول نمونه بزارید :متفکر:

----------


## diyako

باور کنید هر کاری میکنم نمیشود
من 10تا فیلد در یک فرم طراحی کردم(همه فیلدها فtext boxهستند)در فیلد یازدهم  در قسمت control surce جمع همه را اینجوری نوشتم
[رادیو]+[ازمایشگاه]+[مبلغ]+[عمل]+[ویزیت]=
ولی در قسمت فیلد یازدهم error# می نویسه

----------


## venus_h

اسامي رو انگليسي كنيد شايد مشكلتون برطرف بشه،
بعلاوه مطمئنيد كه اسامي فيلد ها رو ميزنيد؟؟واسه فيلداتون اين بخش رو بايد به عنوان اسم وارد كنيد design view ،property sheet،other،name

----------


## diyako

ممنون از راهنمایی تون منننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووونننننننننننننننن
ولی یه مشکل دیگه
وقتی که فرم ها را طراحی میکنم میخواهم صفحه بعد(رکورد بعد) از فرم را زدم تمام فیلدها حالت پیش فرض 0 باشند 
تورو خدا ببخشید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karmand

در جدولي كه به فرم وصل است در حالت desige برو و default values را صفر بگذار

----------


## diyako

خیلی ممنون از این همه راهنمایی واقعا" گیر کردم
میتونیم تو یه Text box که فرمول نوشتیم دو باره به یکی از فیل های جدول ربط بدیم
مثلا نوشتم 11+[text49] میتونم به فیلد "شماره" از جدولم ربط بدم؟
ایشالا آخرین سوالم باشه!

----------


## anbaran

> خیلی ممنون از این همه راهنمایی واقعا" گیر کردم
> میتونیم تو یه Text box که فرمول نوشتیم دو باره به یکی از فیل های جدول ربط بدیم
> مثلا نوشتم 11+[text49] میتونم به فیلد "شماره" از جدولم ربط بدم؟
> ایشالا آخرین سوالم باشه!




با سلام
این تاپیک هرچند به موضوع ساده ای در خصوص جمع کردن فیلد می پردازه ولی یکی از پربیننده ترین تاپیکهای هست
در خصوص سوال دوستمون پیشنهاد می کنم در خصوص جمع کردن چند عدد و ریختن آن در یک فیلد  از چند خط کد در داخل برنامه استفاده کنند 
نمونه ساده جهت استفاده شما پیوست می گردد

----------


## diyako

خیلی ممنون از این همه راهنمایی واقعا" گیر کردم
میتونیم تو یه Text box که فرمول نوشتیم دو باره به یکی از فیلدهای جدول ربط بدیم
مثلا نوشتم 11+[text49] میتونم به فیلد "شماره" از جدولم ربط بدم؟
ایشالا آخرین سوالم باشه!

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

> خیلی ممنون از این همه راهنمایی واقعا" گیر کردم
> میتونیم تو یه Text box که فرمول نوشتیم دو باره به یکی از فیلدهای جدول ربط بدیم
> مثلا نوشتم 11+[text49] میتونم به فیلد "شماره" از جدولم ربط بدم؟
> ایشالا آخرین سوالم باشه!


نه 
وقتی به جایی به قولش ربطش می دیم دیگه نمیشه داخلش فرمول  نوشت.
ولی همینطور  که دوستمون گفتند با چند خط کد میشه حلش کرد

این کد رو میتونی داخل after update یا on change تکس باکس بنویسی
fildeB]=[fildeA]+11]

----------


## diyako

[خیلی ممنون از این همه راهنمایی واقعا" گیر کردم
میتونیم تو یه Text box که فرمول نوشتیم دو باره به یکی از فیل های جدول ربط بدیم
مثلا نوشتم 11+[text49] میتونم به فیلد "شماره" از جدولم ربط بدم؟
ایشالا آخرین سوالم باشه!

----------


## karmand

اول اگر استاد استادان هم بشوي باز هم سئوال هست كه بپرسي
دوم براي نوشتن برنامه روش كار و پايه ريزي بسيار  مهم است اگر روش غلط باشد برنامه انطور كه ميخواهي نمي شود
هيچوقت فرمهايتان را به جداول وصل نكنيد  مانور كم ميشود
براي رفع مشكلت در beforupdate فرمت فيلد شماره را مساوي تكست قرار بده

----------


## diyako

خیلی ممنون از این همه راهنمایی واقعا" گیر کردم
میتونیم تو یه Text box که فرمول نوشتیم دو باره به یکی از فیل های جدول ربط بدیم
مثلا نوشتم 11+[text49] میتونم به فیلد "شماره" از جدولم ربط بدم؟
ایشالا آخرین سوالم باشه!

----------


## Mousavmousab

سلام

بخشید گفته بودین که ...
يك تكست باكس در فرمتون اضافه كنيد و در Control Source‌ اون عبارت زير رو  بنويسيد :
1
=[Field1]+[Field2]




   text boxکه خاصی Control Source نداره . منظور شما Data Source هست؟

البته مشکل من چیز دیگری هست.

من می خوام تمام اطلاعات یک فیلد رو با هم جمع بزنم یعنی تمای ردیف های یک فیلد را


الان می خوام تمام عدد های این ستون با هم جمع بشه ( البته این ردیف ها بعد ها کم و اضافه هم میشه) یعنی دستور فقط برای این چند تا نباشه

با تشکر

----------


## stabesh

با سلام
  دنبال sum و Dsum بگردید

----------


## masoud2003h

ممنون خیلی ممنون

----------


## anoor_h

دوستان سلام به تایپک منم یه نگاهی میندازین ؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AC%D9%85%D8%B9

----------


## SADEGH6090

با سلام به دوستان در یک فرم اکسس میخواهم بالای فرم در یک TEXT BOX جمع اعداد یک ستون را نمایش دهد که باتوجه به تغییر فیلتر تغییر کند البته من فرمول زیر را در control source نوشته ام جواب هم داد ولی وقتی که کل فایل از فیلتر خارج میشود فایل کند میشود پیشنهاد خودم این است که با کلیک بر روی دکمه button بیاد اون ستون رو جمع بزنه ولی نمیدانم چگونه دستوری بنویسم لطفا اگر پشنهاد یا راهنمایی دارید من را راهنمایی کنید متشکر
([sum([text1

----------

